# Spiel Programmieren, die Anfänge



## BooWseR (3. Apr 2014)

Hallo Leute, 

im Rahmen meines Labors im Studium soll ich nun ein Spiel in Java programmieren. Vorgaben habe ich bekommen, tun im Moment aber nichts zur Sache. 

Ich habe mich viel im Internet umgeschaut und auch ein vielversprechendes Buch gefunden, was ich leider nirgends kaufen kann, da ein deutsches Buch in Deutschland nicht verfügbar ist... :bloed:

Das Programmieren ist bei uns in 3 Teilaufgaben unterteilt. Im ersten Schritt soll ich die Struktur entwerfen, völlig ohne GUI oder Netzwerk. Viele Tutorials setzen jedoch genau bei der GUI an, manche sogar am Menü?! :bahnhof:

Ich bin jetzt über Begriffe wie Gameloop und MVC gestoßen, aber so wirklich viel ist das nicht. Auch wenn ich was zur Struktur von MVC suche komme ich immer nur zum Thema GUI. :autsch:

Ich hoffe ihr habt da ein paar schöne Tutorials, Lektüren, Tipps oder sonstwas für mich. 

Hoffnungsvolle Grüße, 
BooWseR :toll:


----------



## hauptDev (3. Apr 2014)

Ein paar schöne Tutorials. Hm... also auf YouTube gibt es massenhaft, welche man sich angucken kann. Beim Spiele-Tutorial hilft dir vielleicht jenes von Quaxli als Einstieg:

http://www.ralf-bauer.org/java/tutorial/Tutorial.zip

Ansonsten hier noch sehr schön einige Sachen erklärt:
Game Programming Patterns

auch die von dir genannte (essentielle) GameLoop:
Game Programming Patterns / Sequencing Patterns / Game Loop


----------



## BooWseR (3. Apr 2014)

Danke für die Antwort. 

Im Moment halte ich mich auch an das Tutorial von Quaxli. Zwar auch der falsche Einstieg, aber ich find das echt gelungen. Zum Abgabetermin muss ich dann wohl rückwirkend arbeiten um die Spuren zu verwischen ^^


----------



## mathiasj (18. Apr 2014)

Du könntest dir auch das Document-View Pattern anschauen (ähnlich wie MVC), wodurch man auch sehr einfach Tests schreiben kann. Du schreibst erst das Model, und verbindest es dann per Interfaces mit der UI. Kannst du ja mal googlen.


----------



## lord239123 (23. Apr 2014)

Was für Vorgaben habt ihr denn?


----------



## Joose (23. Apr 2014)

BooWseR hat gesagt.:


> Zwar auch der falsche Einstieg, aber ich find das echt gelungen. Zum Abgabetermin muss ich dann wohl rückwirkend arbeiten um die Spuren zu verwischen ^^



Was wäre denn der richtige Einstieg? Was fällt denn unter Struktur?
Klar solltest du dir eine Spielidee überlegen und dir überlegen welche Klassen du brauchst ect. 

Aber generell ist es motivierender und einfacher der Reihe nach das Spiel zu erweitern. Beginnend bei der Anzeige der Spielewelt(einfaches Brett, einfache Ebene oder einfach nur ein Hintergrund ala Mario). Dann wird das Spiel halt der Reihe nach erweitert um eine Spielerfigur, Bewegungen, Gegenständen usw.

Nur trocken Theorie durchzugehen ist nicht wirklich förderlich und mit ausprobieren lässt sich die Theorie dann auch gleich überprüfen


----------



## Mr. Moon (1. Mai 2014)

*Push* gibt es noch jemanden, der Teil 2 des Quaxli Tutorials hat. Wenn ja, könnte er es vielleicht hochladen?

Danke

Gruß

Mr. Moon


----------

